

Fred Wilson: Favoriting Ads - charzom
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2007/08/favoriting-ads-.html

======
mynameishere
As the people commenting at fw's blog say, it just isn't going to work. It's
also been done quite a few times.

Maybe if you tried a "fun" twist instead, like a link that says, "Don't bother
other people with this ad". Make it explicit, you know.

BTW, I'm a consumer of web ads, and my ctr with adwords is usually between 2-3
percent. (For certain keywords, as high as 50 percent.) My adsense ctr? For
this month... 0.02 percent. One click total. So, there's definitely room for
improvement.

------
oditogre
So do I give an upvote if I like the ad, if I approve of it, or if I'm
actually likely to follow up on it with a purchase? An ad could easily be one
of those and not the other two, and I don't want to send mixed messages to
advertisers. Of course, I use adblock and flashblock on most sites (a few
sites I do allow ads), but if this caught on enough to convince advertisers to
stop using crappy / annoying ads, maybe that would change.

------
donna
What would their business look like if Adpinion worked with someone like Cox
News? <http://www.coxenterprises.com/corp/home.htm>
<http://www.coxnews.com/index.html>

